# Cork bacround



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm making a cork background for my one of the tanks in my new setup but I'm not sure how to attach it to the glass. I'd use silicone but I don't want to wait for it to dry, I was thinking about hot glue but I'm sot sure about that and I don't want to try using any thing else unless I know it's safe.

So does anybody know a good way to attach it?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Use scotchtape.
Charles


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

That's really safe? I didn't think it was waterproof.


----------



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

People use super glue gel in reef tanks, it's quick to dry and if it is reef safe it's gotta be plant safe


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

What is the purpose? I'm curious if that would be something java fern could grow on and form a THICK wall. Maybe not?


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup I'm using it to attach plants to and make a moss wall, I read somewhere that it's a common practice in dutch style aquascaping.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I just found out that I can get natural cork bark for pretty cheap and that looks a lot better than the craft sheet things I got so I'm just going to return those and get some of the good stuff, in which case I'll probably just use silicone.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

KraKen said:


> I'm making a cork background for my one of the tanks in my new setup but I'm not sure how to attach it to the glass. I'd use silicone but I don't want to wait for it to dry, I was thinking about hot glue but I'm sot sure about that and I don't want to try using any thing else unless I know it's safe.
> 
> So does anybody know a good way to attach it?


Krak
I thought you were using a sheet of cork on the OUTSIDE of the tank.
Charles


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Where are you getting the natural cork from? I am looking for some also.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm planning on getting it from here http://www.corkstore.com/compass/servlet/WBServlet?webfunctionid=web.prod.list&action=product-details&time=22%3A13%3A27&quicksearch=&num-selected=1&myqty1=1&myqty2=1&myqty3=1&recid=45423&qty=&unit=&functionid=x, it seems like a really good deal but I'm not sure if the site's secure.


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard of people using hot glue to attach Java fern so I'm sure you could use it on the cork.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

this is a very good idea i might use this on my lil 10 gal im going to set up this week.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Cork bacground*

You can use what's called 'natural cork tile'. Sold in various sizes, so you can buy the ones which you don't need to cut. Look for it on Google.

For an example, look at this:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...00-your-opinion-about-my-180-hardscaping.html

It was attached with a liberal amount of aquarium silicone ( Lowe's have it in sqeezable tubes) and pressure was applied with piece of plywood on a cork panel and a piece, say 1x2, against opposite wall. See that you seal around the edges so small fish or snails cannot get trapped behind the cork.

Good luck.


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

I may be too late with this reply and you may have already ordered your cork, but if not you can check this site out as well.

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Store_Code=BJTS&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=C3


----------

